# Recommendations for dry cleaning my trench in Toronto



## mxw

I recently purchased a navy Kensington trench and shortly after I also purchased the warmer. Burberry’s told me that to have the warmer’s buttons sewn in, I need to get my trench dry cleaned first.

Has anyone gotten their trench dry cleaned in Toronto and can recommend a reliable cleaner? I called Burberry and they recommended Creeds, but Creeds has some questionable reviews. I‘m terrified of it getting ruined since I’ve only had it for one season and worn the coat a handful of times.

TIA!


----------



## karolinec1

I had mine cleaned by Creeds but be warned it is NOT inexpensive!


----------

